# Why is my embroidery machine making holes in my fabric?



## kyprinter (Nov 16, 2012)

Can someone tell me why my machine is making holes in the fabric I'm embroiderying on? Its like its cutting a perforation around the design and making holes. Its a Brother PR600 machine.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

post a pic. 
what kind of material and needles are you using?
it might also help to post your punch file as well.


----------



## HardEdge (Oct 19, 2012)

kyprinter said:


> Can someone tell me why my machine is making holes in the fabric I'm embroiderying on? Its like its cutting a perforation around the design and making holes. Its a Brother PR600 machine.


Without pics, it's difficult to know for sure, but here are just a few possibilities.
1) stitch density is too high ( usually see holes in tight turns/corners ) 
2) barb on your needle tearing fine weave materials
3) bobbin too tight added to #1 will add to problem
4) using a sharp instead of BP or SBP on some fabrics will cut threads instead of letting needle slip past thread

Try the same design on another material at 100% size. On exact material, increase design size to 115% ( just as test ) this will decrease density to see if that is the issue. Change needle, just because.

I hope this helps. It always seems to be the little issues that cause the most frustration. Good Luck.


----------



## luetzowsl (1 mo ago)

How do you decrease stitch density


----------



## MerchMaker (Jul 13, 2019)

luetzowsl said:


> How do you decrease stitch density


digitizing / embroidery software


----------

